# Blue Gum Hills green tree snake



## Norm (Sep 6, 2011)

I went for a walk today around blue gum hills regional park near Minmi and came across a beautiful green tree snake. It was crossing the dirt path about 30 metres in front of me, stopped, lifted its head about a foot off the ground watching me and then as I quickened my pace to get closer for a pic it turned and scooted back into the bush. By the time I got there it was no where to be seen. It was about 3 foot long and a really dark green.
It was on the same track I saw a nice red belly last year, it runs parralell to a deep gully with a creek bed at the bottom.
Has anyone else been out there and what did you come across?


----------



## Ewan (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice one Norm. Only found road kill GTS out there. I do a bit of herping out that way. Find RBB, Jacky, bearded and water dragons, turtles, assorted frogs and skinks, scaly foot, pink tongue, blue tongue, lacies, eastern browns. I'm sure there are other things I have forgotten. Not just in blue gum though. Also around the marsh and either side of mt sugarloaf.


----------



## Norm (Sep 6, 2011)

I live not far from there so I go out there a bit for a walk around.


----------



## Ewan (Sep 6, 2011)

Ditto. Have you seen any thing else out there?


----------



## snakes123 (Sep 6, 2011)

Found 3 GTS at north turramurra at the netball courts where the helicopter crashed afew days ago. And apparently there was a huge diamond python at my dads house about 2 hours ago so ill go check it out next time it comes out.


----------



## Norm (Sep 6, 2011)

Ewan said:


> Ditto. Have you seen any thing else out there?


No just the GTS and RBB. I don`t go too far off the track and dont really go snooping under logs or anything. I`m not into frogs or lizards that much, only snakes.


----------

